# help me find fabric :(



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am looking for this fabric, which is a foam back gold metallic or lame...I can't find it *anywhere* (maybe I am not searching the correct name??)..any help?? http://www.partycity.com/product/eg...ourPicks&size=all&carousel=true&navSet=178833


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## ZombieMa (Jul 16, 2013)

I've never seen foam-backed fabric like that for sale.

Is it possible you could use interfacing behind regular gold lame fabric? Maybe the sew-in kind rather than fuseable, because I think the iron would do bad things to the lame.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a cheapie headband from a costume and it has an elastic band around it with the foam backing, which makes it so the lame won't tear out. I've worked with lame, and it's a bbeeyyoottchhh to keep from ripping out if there is pressure on the seam....I've literally just spent 6 hours looking online for that stuff...nuthin'.  I"m going to go to a local company that makes costumes for national touring companies & off Broadway & see if they can give me a heads up... it's after 4 am..Screw this..I'm hitting the bed.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Fabric*

I was at Jo Anne's fabrics this weekend and saw something similar. I know someone who works in "the business" and can ask them about it if you like.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Could you use spray adhesive on the foam and roll the lame onto the foam and do it that way? I know it's kind of unconventional but it might work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The description says "plush polyester fabric" and the headdress is foam-filled for support. It doesn't sound as if the fabric itself is foam-backed.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

DreadKnightswife said:


> Could you use spray adhesive on the foam and roll the lame onto the foam and do it that way? I know it's kind of unconventional but it might work.


That's what I was tinking too. Spray adhesive, love it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dan O'- yes pls..I could use all the help anyone can provide..and yes- the foam is adhered to the gold fabric.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..maybe they do use 3m 77 adhesive...?? This vid was pretty cool.


----------

